# Daten aus Tabelle auslesen und in ein Array schreiben?



## Jutana (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich habe 2 Tabellen in meiner Datenbank. In einer stehen Veranstaltungen aufgelistet, und in der anderen stehen Teilnehmer, die zu den Veranstaltungen hingehen wollen.

Mit meinem PHP-Script möchte ich jetzt auf meiner Webseite eine Tabelle ausgeben, in der die Veranstaltungen aufgelistet werden, und in deren letzter Spalte die Teilnehmer stehen, die zu der entsprechenden Veranstaltung hin möchten.
So sieht das bis jetzt aus:
http://www.shatar.de/ocons.php 

Ich bekomme es aber einfach nicht hin, das er mir die Namen der Teilnehmer in ein Array schreibt, und dann alle hintereinander in die letzte Spalte meiner Tabelle!
Vielleicht ists ja eigentlich ganz leicht, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht raus. Wäre toll wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

LG ~Lisa

Hier mein Script:


```
<?mysql_connect("host","login","passwort") or die  ("Keine Verbindung moeglich");
  mysql_select_db("shatar") or die ("Die Datenbank existiert nicht");
  
    $i=2;
    $abfrage = "SELECT * FROM Veranstaltungen";
    $ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
    while($row = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis))
     { 

        $abfrageteilnehmer = "SELECT * FROM Teilnehmer where $row->VeranstaltungsNr = $i";
        $ergebnisteilnehmer = mysql_query($abfrageteilnehmer);
        
        while($rowteilnehmer = mysql_fetch_array($ergebnisteilnehmer))
        {
          /*Hier müsste das Array mit den Namen gefült werden, denke ich. So wie
          folgt  hab ich versucht die Namen in mein Array zu schreiben, aber das 
          klappt nicht. 
          In meinem PHP-Buch steht aber leider nur drin, wie man Strings in ein Array 
          einträgt, nicht wie ich es mit Variablen füllen kann*/

          $Name = $rowteilnehmer->Teilnehmer;
          $TeilnehmerNamen = array($Name);
       
        }

       echo "<tr>";
       echo "<td width=\"26%\">";
       echo $row->Conname;
       echo "</td>";
       echo "<td width=\"35%\">";
       echo $row->Ort;
       echo "</td>";
       echo "<td width=\"14%\">";
       echo $row->Datum;
       echo "</td>";
       echo "<td width=\"13%\">";  
       echo $row->Preis;
       echo "</td>";
       echo "<td width=\"12%\">"; 
       /*Hier soll die Liste mit den Namen ausgegeben werden*/
       echo "</td>";
       echo "</tr>";
       $i++;
     }
```


----------



## melmager (14. Januar 2004)

statt:
 $Name = $rowteilnehmer->Teilnehmer;
 $TeilnehmerNamen = array($Name); 

sowas:

$TeilnehmerNamen[] = $rowteilnehmer->Teilnehmer;

dann haste nachher ein Array mit allen Namen


----------



## Jutana (15. Januar 2004)

Dankeschön!
Das probiere ich gleich aus 

LG
~Lisa


----------

